# Mylar bags suppliers...



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, I'm now ready for this phase. I'll be making my "2 week bucket" food supplies. For this I need quality mylar bags for the rice, beans, dehydrated fruits and veggies, etc. I've checked on amazon.com, and there are a few suppliers. Some have better prices than others.

I've noticed, however, that when it comes to the oxygen absorbers, many people complain that when they receive a package of these, they have already been exposed to air, and thus unusable. I don't want to run into this.

Can anyone please refer me to a vendor that they have used, and have had good experience with? Also, I've read that 3.5 mil is good enough, and others protest that anything under 5 mil is insufficient. What are your thoughts?

Thanks folks!!

WWhermit


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> Ok, I'm now ready for this phase. I'll be making my "2 week bucket" food supplies. For this I need quality mylar bags for the rice, beans, dehydrated fruits and veggies, etc. I've checked on amazon.com, and there are a few suppliers. Some have better prices than others.
> 
> I've noticed, however, that when it comes to the oxygen absorbers, many people complain that when they receive a package of these, they have already been exposed to air, and thus unusable. I don't want to run into this.
> 
> ...


I've gotten almost all of my stuff from USA Emergency supply...I've been very happy with the product.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

+1 for USA Emergency Supply. Got bags and O2 absorbers from them and they worked as expected. I got 1 gallon ziplock mylar bags. I still heat sealed them however I have the option to cut the seal and then use the ziplock function while I use up the contents.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've gotten them on Ebay before. 20 - 1 Gallon bags with 20 - 300 cc O2 absorbers for around 16 bucks or so.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm about to buy 50 1- gallon bags + 50 oxygen absorbers on Amazon for 28 bucks.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I'll be dealing with USA Emergency supply. They seem to have a good reputation from what I've seen. Now I just have to figure out how many to get. I watched a very informative video series on youtube by someone who already did what I have in mind to do, and it seems I'll need more space, bags, and food than I anticipated. Should be fun and educational either way.

WWhermit


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure what your budget is but I bagged 1200 lbs of grain using a vacuum sealer from costco. The sealer was 140 bucks and worked great. According to what I researched if there are bug larvae in with the grain after a few days with no air they die. It seemed a healthier choice than diomecious earth (bet I misspelled that!) or using other chemicals. And I bagged the grain into 7 to 10 lb bags so I don't have to open a whole bucket at a time. Also good for sale or trade in smaller amounts. After bagging I placed them in storage bins in my cool basement out of the light. No muss no fuss nothing in my bags but air free wheat berries!!


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is where I have purchased all of my mylar and O2 absorbers. Good price and service.

http://www.sorbentsystems.com/products.html


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> +1 for USA Emergency Supply. Got bags and O2 absorbers from them and they worked as expected. *I got 1 gallon ziplock mylar bags. I still heat sealed them however I have the option to cut the seal and then use the ziplock function while I use up the contents*.


That's actually a great idea, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Outbreak said:


> Here is where I have purchased all of my mylar and O2 absorbers. Good price and service.
> 
> http://www.sorbentsystems.com/products.html


NICE! I've been looking for stuff like this.


----------

